# Black River/Mill Creek



## CGA97 (Aug 7, 2001)

anyone fishing these areas yet?? I drove by the other night and saw a few vehicles, but couldn't tell if they were hunting or fishing. The water level looks pretty good. The salmon should be there soon if they aren't already...


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

The fish are in the river and creek.
Saw a young fisherman riding his bike and smiling, he had two fish about 16# apiece.
Water is good and clear.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing the other day as I drove over the Belle River. I'm going hunting until I get my buck, which shouldn't be long last time out I had 6 of them dancing just out of my range. But if anyone wants to go fising locally P.M. or EMail me.


----------



## Reeltime (May 13, 2002)

Is the best access throught the Port Huron State Game Area? Have never fished this river but would like to start. Also, does this system get a steelhead run later in the fall?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

All of the Mill and most of the Black get a good run depending on rain.
Both systems can flood overnite and become a mess.
I have seen a few monster steelies in there but never heard too many reports on fishing for them.
I think the Belle has better gravel and holes personally.


----------



## CGA97 (Aug 7, 2001)

I agree on the Belle, but access is much more limited. At least with the Black and Mill a lot of it runs through the State Game area. There are Steelhead in the Black/Mill later in the year. It seems that the Belle dosn't get going until the spring. Just my opinion though. I think they also plant more Steelhead in the Black than the Belle too. IMO it doesn't get much talk because most are hunting...


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Besides the roadside park just outside of Richmond, are there any other access points on the Belle River?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Try the park at Memphis right on 19 north of town.
Also many of the farmers along the river will give you access to the river if your polite and ask.
Don't ask to hunt, just fish.


----------



## fishwacked (Nov 5, 2002)

Does anybody know how far east trout, salmon,steelies go up the Belle river? I don't live too far away and never fished this river for these fish. Years ago i caught rock bass and i know they're carp and suckers but i never thought about trout. I would appreciate any info. 


THANKS!


----------



## CGA97 (Aug 7, 2001)

I know the steelhead go well past Memphis...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have heard rumors of Steelies being caught in the "ditch" North of Ross Rd. off Bowman rd. I don't know if I believe it or not. I have caught a bunch of nice Carp in there though. Access is all private except for the easements.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

I used to live 1/2 mile from the Belle river outside of Memphis. I know a older fellow that would spend every weekend in a lawn chair on the edge of the river uptown just west of the park. He always pulled a few steelhead out. No big numbers though.


----------



## fishwacked (Nov 5, 2002)

Hey Trout, do you know the crossroads of any access points
to fish the Black? I'm not familiar with the Port Huron game area.
I would like to fish more locally but this is new to me. It is hard to drive up north as often as I would like to fish. Thanks!


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Fishwacked, access at PH SGA is on m-136 bottom of the hill west of Wildcat rd. Also can pick up Mill Creek off of 19 in Brockway.
Another possible area to look at is the Avoca-Wadhams bike trail, it runs along Mill Creek. Pick up a map or go to the DNR site and look up Kenockee Twp. there are a few possible areas that can be picked out where the roads cross the friver.

Joe


----------



## fishwacked (Nov 5, 2002)

Thanks Joeker51, I'll have to give this area a try. I never thought
about fishing these areas before. I guess they're too close to home.LOL


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Never know till you ask. let me know how it works out. Know the area well. Have a cousin who lives along the Mill. Your welcome.

Joe


----------



## Fishstalker (Feb 12, 2002)

Went looking for steel at my favorite holes in Black river this past weekend. With the water level so low, I could see the bottom. I didnt hook up or see any fish. The water level has to increase a foot or two to get any fresh fish in the river.
Maybe later!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Fair warning,
All of St Clair County and a good portion of Sanilac has NO PARKING signs at bridges.
Why? Because the people who own the land nearby don't want people trashing the properties.
Sneaky politics but it's true.
Park up the road and walk or you'll get a ticket.
They can't stop you from entering the river as the land is owned by the state or county under the bridges and there is an easement on the roads.


----------

